# halp.



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2009)

So there's an event we're going to tonight that is for my work. It's a fight night, in a club, we'll be sitting VIP. It's a dressup thing, but I'm not sure how dressed up to get. 
I've got this super cute black dress that's got a tiered skirt and sequins (not prom sequins, just little accent ones) and realllllly wanna wear it. I would totally wear this to a club, but I don't want to be THAT girl, the over dressed chick. 
I've asked a couple of girls what they're wearing and get answers from jeans and a tshirt to a cute dress and heels to a cute top and skinny jeans and heels. 
blah.
help. Should I change the plan or stick with the lbd?


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2009)

LBD!  Better to be overdressed than underdressed.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe so. I just really think the dress is super cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And since I wear gym clothes all the time dammit I wanna be pretty!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd just wear the dress. You could dress it down with accessories if you thought the dress was a bit too much.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2009)

ohhh good point. I feel better now. 
ugh. Wearing gym clothes all the time makes you forget how to dress.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

wera the dress hun! it sounds fabulous! and as you say - if you wear gym clothes all the time it'll be nice to dress up! and who cares if you are the only one wearing a dress or whatever? you'll look damn good in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have fun at the party!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd go with the dress as well. I rather be over-dressed than under-dressed


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'd go with the dress as well. I rather be over-dressed than under-dressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 12, 2009)

Ooo, dress, but pictures must be had!


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 12, 2009)

dress for the win


----------

